# Bladder outlet obstruction with post op urinary retention



## JulesofColorado (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello.

I have a case with the final diagnosis of Bladder outlet obstruction with post-op urinary retention. Is it correct to only code the obstruction or should the retention also be coded?

Thanks in advance.


----------

